# Health Insurance - to change or not to change?



## aoc (25 Aug 2008)

Currently have vhi plan b options - hubbie, me and 1  child. cost almost € 150 per month.... would consider changing - not to Quinn tho (sorry all you Quinn lovers... heard lots of stories that have put me off).... hubbie had cancer a few years ago(all fine tg) so we def don't want to lose anything VHI offers... any suggestions.... or should we stick with vhi??


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

If you are shopping around then have a look at the consumer info on the _HIA _website.

www.hia.ie


----------



## aoc (25 Aug 2008)

had a look... 

Would like opinion - anyone with  hibernian or any other? 
whilst i am comfortable with VHI - if you can get a better deal...... why not change??? bit like car or house insurance really...

Concerned that some of the tests hub goes for may not be covered??????? 


why can't we have something like in England with that money supermarket???????? sounds like best thing ever


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

aoc said:


> had a look...


And did it not give you some food for thought on some of your questions:


> Would like opinion - anyone with  hibernian or any other?
> whilst i am comfortable with VHI - if you can get a better deal...... why not change??? bit like car or house insurance really...
> 
> Concerned that some of the tests hub goes for may not be covered???????


----------



## bmerren (25 Aug 2008)

There was a website launched modeled on those comaprison sites in the UK, called "MyCash.ie" but I'm not sure they cover health insurance.


----------



## aoc (25 Aug 2008)

They don't do health insurance- but deadly site....


----------



## NovaFlare77 (25 Aug 2008)

aoc said:


> Currently have vhi plan b options - hubbie, me and 1 child. cost almost € 150 per month.... would consider changing - not to Quinn tho (sorry all you Quinn lovers... heard lots of stories that have put me off).... hubbie had cancer a few years ago(all fine tg) so we def don't want to lose anything VHI offers... any suggestions.... or should we stick with vhi??


 
You've a couple of different options:

1) Stay with VHI and change to another plan. Plan B, Plan B Excess or Company Plan might be viable options, depending on how important cover in the Blackrock Clinic/Mater Private/Beacon Hospital is to you. The additional cardiac cover in these hospitals is the main (but not only) difference between B Options and the other plans.

2) From Hibernian Health, you have a wide of plans to choose from (bewlidering almost!): Me/I/We Level 2, Smart Plan, Market Plan, Teachers/Nurses Plan, AA Health Plan, Hibernian Health Plan, biz plan. This is one of my problem's with the HIA info; there are so many plans out there, it does't list them all. Agains, it depends on what part of B Options you feel are unnecessary and can be done away with (e.g. maternity or out-patient).

If you want to be sure that your husband's tests are covered, then ring/email Hibernian and ask them. Give them the tests that are done, where they are done and the consultant's name. Can't hurt to check.


----------



## Jimbobp (26 Aug 2008)

Hibernian also have a sale at the moment until 26th if Sept. Their plan B options equivalent, the we plan level 2, will cost you €466 less than the VHI plan - fairly big saving.

www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## aoc (26 Aug 2008)

def going to look into that, have 1 child so that's an overall saving of € 466.25 per year.... will give them a call and let you know.

tanks for that


----------



## 782378 (26 Aug 2008)

If you want to save money and stay with Vhi, reduce your child cover to plan A, All childrens's hospitals are public and therefore you don't need plan B cover for children.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2008)

Adult care in public hospitals is also effectively free (other than some largely nominal charges) but people take out insurance for other reasons too - e.g. to cover elective procedures, to skip waiting lists etc.

*[broken link removed] 					*


> *Entitlement to free care
> 
> * Everyone is entitled to public in-patient and out-patient services but some people may have to pay some [broken link removed].


----------



## aoc (26 Aug 2008)

i want to keep the private health insurance, mite look at reducing cover for myself and child... no maternity required (done my bit for society)..

I have seen my dad wait for over 6 months for a scan while hubbie can get one in about 3 weeks.... I know its unfair but ....


----------



## Shannon81 (26 Aug 2008)

Vhi have a number of Lifestages plans, where you can claim back day to day medical expenses and it has a €1 excess, there is a higher excess on the B options plan and are cheaper, i would ring the helpline and ask them to go through the plans with you


----------

